
Ask HN: More examples of positive news in the world today? - vinnyglennon
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bbc.com&#x2F;future&#x2F;story&#x2F;20190111-seven-reasons-why-the-world-is-improving is one example.
======
tstegart
I love my job and I'm happy with my life right now and my garden is producing
giant tomatoes which I'm about to pair with some delicious bacon, lettuce and
mayo on some sourdough while I sit in the porch with the fan on. So there's
that.

------
armatav
[https://www.notdepressing.com/](https://www.notdepressing.com/) and filter
for positive/science

------
a3n
[https://www.iheart.com/content/2019-08-22-eight-year-old-
tak...](https://www.iheart.com/content/2019-08-22-eight-year-old-takes-
parents-car-on-86-mph-joyride-on-the-autobahn/)

Probably more specific than you want, the story of an eight year old who took
his parent's car for a spin. He eventually felt uncomfortable, pulled over,
put on his flashers, _and put out a safety triangle_.

My man, my little driver man.

------
yitchelle
Self promotion here. I run a facebook page for "positive stories, humanity and
love".

[https://www.facebook.com/PositiveStoriesHumanityLove](https://www.facebook.com/PositiveStoriesHumanityLove)

------
p0d
I visit this site when I have had enough of mainstream
media,[https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/](https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/)

------
Jugurtha
Max Roser at Oxford is doing some good work with "Our World in Data".

------
losthobbies
Reddit's upliftingnews subreddit usually has some feel good stories.

